# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  20 việc bạn nên  làm khi đi du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

_Thái Lan luôn là điểm đến hấp dẫn đối với du khách quốc tế. Đến với Thái Lan, du khách không thể bỏ lỡ những việc sau._


Cung điện Hoàng Gia Thái Lan
1. Thăm cung điện Hoàng gia ở Bangkok

2. Hòa mình vào đám đông du khách dạo chơi trong phố Khaosan ở Bangkok

3. Mặc sức trả giá khi mua sắm trong khu chợ rộng lớn Chatuchak Weekend.

4. Thưởng thức kịch cổ mặt nạ Thái Khon trong Nhà hát Hoàng gia Sala Chalemkrun.

5. Thích thú ngắm nhìn và chọn mua muôn loài hoa khoe sắc trong chợ hoa Pak Khlong Talat, Bangkok.


Chợ hoa Pak Khlong Talat, Nguồn: Internet
6. Khám phá cuộc sống dân thường trên những Khlong (kênh) và chợ nổi của Bangkok có thời được gọi là Venice của Viễn Đông.

7. Tận hưởng ánh nắng, cát, biển canh trong Vịnh Thái Lan khi nghỉ mát ở Hua Hin, Ko Chang, Pattaya, Ko Samui…

8. Khám phá không khí và cảnh quan núi rừng thiên nhiên ở Pai, một thị trấn thuộc tỉnh Mae Hong Son ở vùng núi phía Bắc Thái Lan.

9. Xem một trận đấu Mutai Thai, môn võ Thái nay đã nổi tiếng thế giới, là đề tài của nhiều bộ phim truyện hốt bạc.

10. Khám phá các địa danh là di sản thế giới bằng xe đạp, chẳng hạn như Công viên quốc gia Sukhothai, cố kinh Ayuthaya…

11. Du lịch khám phá thiên nhiên trên lưng voi ở các tỉnh phía Bắc, chẳng hạn như ở Lampang…

12. Khám phá Công viên quốc gia Khao Yai, một địa danh thuộc hàng di sản thế giới.

13. Lặn sâu xuống biển xanh ngoài khơi các đảo Phuket, Surin, Similan…

14. Chèo kayak và khám phá các hòn đảo nhỏ trong Vịnh Andaman.

15. Tập thiền giải stress.

16. Thưởng thức massage Thái trong vô số các spa tuyệt hảo.

17. Thưởng thức các món ăn Thái nổi tiếng thế giới như tom yum kung, phat thai…

18. Sống và cảm nhận như người Thái ở các lễ hội Songkran (giữa tháng 4 dương lịch), Loi krathong (tháng 11 âm lịch).


Lễ hội nước Songkran,Nguồn: Internet 
19. Chơi golf ở một trong số hơn 200 sân golf.

20. Tham gia tour du lịch 8 ngày 7 đêm bằgn xe lửa Eastern & Orient Express đi qua nhiều địa danh Thái, trong đó có cả cây cầu sông Kwai nổi tiếng thế giới. Tuyến đường sắt này chạy đến Malaysia, kết thúc ở Singapore.





_Nguồn:  Danh Nhân Sài Gòn_
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## sharing83

Những gợi ý của bạn rất thiết thực, cảm ơn bạn nhiều

----------


## showluo

20 gợi ý này mình chả thực hiện được cái nào cả  :cuoi1:

----------


## quanghuy00

muốn thực hiện được hết chắc phải đi du lịch cũng phải nữa tháng, mà quan trọng nhất là ko đủ tiền hehe

----------

